# Calumet High School Machine Shop



## dennis (Apr 28, 2015)

This is an old  photo of the machine shop located in the  Calumet High School machine shop, Calumet , Mi.  located in the upper peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## compsurge (Apr 28, 2015)

Very cool! Is it powered by a steam engine? Water turbine? Is any of the original drive equipment still installed?

Hagley Museum and Library in Wilmington, DE has a fully-working machine shop that runs off of a rebuilt 1890s-era water turbine. It's quite a sight!


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 28, 2015)

very neat it reminds me of an amish machine shop in grabill Indiana all run off a diesel engine


----------



## dennis (Apr 28, 2015)

compsurge said:


> Very cool! Is it powered by a steam engine? Water turbine? Is any of the original drive equipment still installed?
> 
> Hagley Museum and Library in Wilmington, DE has a fully-working machine shop that runs off of a rebuilt 1890s-era water turbine. It's quite a sight![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

